# Langzeitbelichtung



## Frank (8. Juni 2007)

Hi,

hier habe ich noch mal was für die "Technikfreaks".

Waren ja letztes Wochenende an der Pazifikküste bei Gosford.
Naja, bis auf viel Wasser und ein paar Felsen gab es nicht ganz viel zu sehen.
Ein paar Fotos vom Sonnenuntergang, die übrigens in einer Stadt Namens "The Entrance --> Der Eingang" gemacht wurden hab ich ja schon in die "Sonnenuntergänge" gestellt.

Jetzt hab ich hier mal vier Fotos.
Die jeweils ersten sind die Originalen, wie sie mit der Kamera + Stativ aufgenommen wurden.
Daneben sind die digital bearbeiteten Bilder.

Das erste hier ist mit dem Motivautomatikprogramm der Kamera gemacht worden.
Belichtungszeit: 1/80 Sek.
Blende: F/7,1
Brennweite 30 mm 
ISO: 400
   


Bei diesem habe ich nur die Belichtungszeit von Hand gewählt:
Belichtungszeit: 3,2 Sek.
Blende: F/25
Brennweite 30 mm
ISO: 100
   

Kritik jeglicher Art ist erwünscht. 
Vor allem möchte ich wissen, mit welcher Kameraeinstellung ihr arbeiten würdet, um in etwa solche Motive aufzunehmen: z. B. das "wabernde Nebelmeer".


----------



## jochen (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Langzeitbelichtung*

Hallo Frank,

Ich denke mal das liegt im Auge des Betrachters.

Bei solchen Motiven probiere ich genau so wie du, mehrere Belichtungszeiten aus.

Bei genügend Licht machts auch noch Spaß, die Gischt einzufrieren zB tausentstel Sec.,so das man jeden Tropfen in verschiedenen Ausschnitten sieht.

Natürlicher sieht es meiner Meinung nach auf den ersten beiden Bildern aus, aber der Reiz der Belichtungszeit hat schon was, ist eben Geschmackssache.

hier mal zwei Bilder von guten alten Zeiten ohne Digicam mit meiner Nikon F 601

 .......


----------



## karsten. (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Langzeitbelichtung*



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> .......................
> hier mal zwei Bilder von guten alten Zeiten ................




Da sah´st Du aber noch viel besser aus !


----------



## jochen (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Langzeitbelichtung*

Hi Karsten,
 die guten alten Zeiten bezogen sich eher aufs Fotografieren, wir sehen hier doch noch alle gut aus.

zumindest innerlich...


----------



## Olli.P (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Langzeitbelichtung*

Hi,

also wir hier, finden die beiden helleren Bilder besser.......................


----------

